# Not S. H. I. T. or Vegemite: The Silent Killer



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Perp (SDmate)


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> The Perp (SDmate)


well that sucks all I see is a red X in a white box....maybe that's better than lookin at my ugly mug :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Ammo (not so carefully concealed under a piece of cheese)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Aftermath (Oh, the humanity !!!!)


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey they work


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> The Ammo (not so carefully concealed under a piece of cheese)
> 
> ftp://gorilla:[email protected]/Funny_Pics/pnoon/Ammo.jpg


MMMmmmmm......they look yummmy


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> The Aftermath (Oh, the humanity !!!!)
> 
> ftp://gorilla:[email protected]/Funny_Pics/pnoon/Aftermath.jpg


One eye blind.....told ya not ta snort the stuff


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pnoon said:


> The Aftermath (Oh, the humanity !!!!)
> 
> ftp://gorilla:[email protected]/Funny_Pics/pnoon/Aftermath.jpg


Great pics Pete, whose line was it, yours or Kirk's...
"Ya, Vegemite tastes like a yeast infection" :2


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Great pics Pete, whose line was it, yours or Kirk's...
> "Ya, Vegemite tastes like a yeast infection" :2


That would be Kirk


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey where was a pic of the old bag dragger partaking in the eats??


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

floydp said:


> Hey where was a pic of the old bag dragger partaking in the eats??


Does ya miss me sweetie...........

I'm actually on the other old geezer's camera


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

just what the doctor ordered....here's ya vegemite mate


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

galaga said:


> Does ya miss me sweetie...........
> 
> Yes it makes me smile...
> 
> I'm actually on the other old geezer's camera


 :r 3 characters


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

floydp said:


> Hey where was a pic of the old bag dragger partaking in the eats??


here ya go mate the ol nut bra endorser im self, 
















I think Rick's plannin his revenge by the look on his face
but Pete seems to be enjoyin it


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Don't let them fool ya they liked every bit of it 








I even made seconds for em








BeerBob who got wiped out in the great crash even had seconds


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Is Rick signaling his IQ or that you guys are #1??

:r It looks like you guys were living large and eatin primetime.

Hey whats the brews yens drinking??


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

who's the guy with the mustache??? The dark mustache not the grey one...LOL


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

floydp said:


> Is Rick signaling his IQ or that you guys are #1??
> 
> :r It looks like you guys were living large and eatin primetime.
> 
> Hey whats the brews yens drinking??


aahhh... the joys of goin to Beerbobs.he works for mesa brewing which sells a chit load of different beers
sam adams 
red stripe
bohemia
murphys stout
fat tire 
chimay
hell I lost count


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> who's the guy with the mustache??? The dark mustache not the grey one...LOL


If ya talkin about the guy on BeerBobs left it's Larry who's the manager of Callahan's pub & brewery,an another great bloke to know if ya like beer


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> who's the guy with the mustache??? The dark mustache not the grey one...LOL


Ya mean the guy behind BeerBob(the guy eating a cracker)? That's Larry, he's not on the board but he's the manager of the local neighborhood pub and VP of the local Little League. Thanks for the Partagas 150 robusto Larry, if you ever see this.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> who's the guy with the mustache??? The dark mustache not the grey one...LOL


The grey one? That would be mine !

:bx


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SDmate said:


> aahhh... the joys of goin to Beerbobs.he works for mesa brewing which sells a chit load of different beers
> sam adams
> red stripe
> bohemia
> ...


Cranial yeast infection, mate? Forgot the Bohemia, Dos XX, and two different kinds of port, tawney and ruby, or was that the dancing girls names -- now I ferget.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Thanx for the pic!!!

Now if I could just get that yeast infection comment out of my mind u

XXX


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time. Thanx for the pic!!!
> 
> Now if I could just get that yeast infection comment out of my mind u
> 
> XXX


At least you didn't have to taste it! u


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

A bump for the WI boys 
happy eating..


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Crackers, cheese and a bunch of brewskies. Looks like a fun herf.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the "recipes" - guess what I'm havin' for breakfast


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Is this stuff supposed to be chocolate brown with the consistency of creamy peanut butter? I was expecting a green, jelly like substance.



Hmmm, dubious!



Thanks, but I prefer the homemade strawberry jam


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

SDmate said:


> Don't let them fool ya they liked every bit of it
> I even made seconds for em


nice thing about this is...I get to pick out the size of the piece of cheese I am using


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

RenoB said:


> Is this stuff supposed to be chocolate brown with the consistency of creamy peanut butter? I was expecting a green, jelly like substance.
> 
> Hmmm, dubious!


:r 
That's the stuff alright -- tastes like a yeast infection, albeit a salty one, huh?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I will never forget my first taste of Aussie black gold. Notice the dog in the bottom left corner wondering if I am OK
.
http://img370.imageshack.us/my.php?image=v78ab.jpg


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I will never forget my first taste of Aussie black gold.


At least you had some pain medication on hand :r

It's 3 hours later and I'm still sucking on mints!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Hmmm, dubious!


..ya spread it on just how I like it 
ummm...try it again, but spread it alot thinner this time
it can be a little overpowering when spread thick if your a newbie to the stuff


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

SDmate said:


> ..ya spread it on just how I like it
> ummm...try it again, but spread it alot thinner this time
> it can be a little overpowering when spread thick if your a newbie to the stuff


Translation: It tastes like sh*t, if you spread it thinner it tastes like less sh*t.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

opusxox said:


> Translation: It tastes like sh*t, if you spread it thinner it tastes like less sh*t.


:r 
Those Kiwi's talk funny, but that's what he meant.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Now I know you guys are ok.....a Vegemite Thread!!!:r


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

galaga said:


> :r
> That's the stuff alright -- tastes like a yeast infection, albeit a salty one, huh?





opusxox said:


> Translation: It tastes like sh*t, if you spread it thinner it tastes like less sh*t.


:r This thread cracked me the hell up. I'm truly happy I've never had this stuff! u


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh the memories.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

This thread is too funny. I had to have the same look on my face when I tried it. Lily was really curious, so I let her try it. She had the shocked look too. She hasn't requested anymore since... Thanks to Steve, I can say I have had the "experience".


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

galaga said:


> :r
> Those Kiwi's talk funny, but that's what he meant.


Hey - I resemble that remark!!!

Don't worry guys - I will bring some yummy marmite to the "shit herf with a kiwi bird"...........Vegemite sucks!!!


----------

